# DLan funktioniert nicht.



## FoxeDrod2 (27. August 2012)

Hi!
Nachdem ich nun endlich den, von der neuen FirmWare zerschossenen WLan-Router zum Laufen gebracht habe, wollte ich doch gleich mal mein brandneues, noch nicht verwendetes, DLan-Kit von TP-Link (TL-PA211) ausprobieren. Ich stecke also eines der mitgelieferten Lan-Kabel in einen Adapter, eins in den anderen. Beide in die Wand, den einen per LAN an meinen WLan-Router (EasyBox 803) und den anderen ebenfalls per LAN an meinen Rechner. Alles wie es sein soll, schön und gut. Die Power LED leuchtet genau wie die Ethernet LED durchgängig (bzw die LAN blinkt hin und wieder). Was allerdings nicht im geringsten aufleuchten will, ist die ''Powerline'' LED, also diese, die mir signalisieren soll, dass die Adapter miteinander in Verbindung stehen. Naja, Ich versuche dann halt erneut beide mit der Pair-Taste zu verbinden. Kein Erfolg. Ich hab mittlerweile alle Steckdosen abgeklappert, nirgends will es laufen. Selbst nicht wenn ich beide im gleichen Raum anschließe! Und noch nicht mal wenn ich beide in eine Steckdosenleiste, direkt nebeneinander stecke (ich weiß man soll es nicht mit ner Leiste machen, ich habs auch schon ohne versucht.)
Das regt mich mittlerweile gewaltig auf, nichts da ''Plug an Play''! Am Arsch! 
Ich wohne in einer 30 Jahre alten Wohnung. Und jetzt sagt mir bitte es liegt nicht daran.

Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, falls ihr noch fragen habt, will ich sie schnellst möglich beantworten 

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2012)

> Ich wohne in einer 30 Jahre alten Wohnung. Und jetzt sagt mir bitte es liegt nicht daran.


Könnte aber daran liegen.
Welche Geräte sind dies genau ?!
Versuche mal das ganze ohne Wlan zu testen.


----------



## FoxeDrod2 (27. August 2012)

Es handelt sich um 2 stck. AV200 Mini Powerline Adapter von TP-Link, Model-Nr. TL-PA211. 
Was meinst du, ohne Wlan? Welche Rolle spielt das?

Ich gehs mal ausprobieren 

-nützt leider auch nichts.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2012)

Ich habe leider keine Dlan Adapter von TP-Link, aber ist da vielleicht eine Software dabei ?
Vielleicht musst du beide Adapter erst an einer Steckdosenleiste zusammen koppeln, via Software.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. August 2012)

Hast du mal gekuckt ob die einen Phasensprung unterstützen?
Ich hatte mal einen der konnte das nicht ,da klappte es auch nicht!
Mein jetziger kann es! mfg

schau mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/180467-dlan-verschiedene-stromkreise.html


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2012)

Ja meine unterstützen dies. (Musste ich im FAQ nachlesen ^^)


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. August 2012)

Welche hast du?


----------



## FoxeDrod2 (27. August 2012)

Naja, also ich hab ja jetzt auch nicht so viel Ahnung oder so. Aber selbst wenn es in der Wohnung mehrere Stromkreise gäbe, sollte die verbindung dann nicht wenigstens möglich sein, wenn ich beide Adapter in eine steckdosenleiste einstecke? 
Software ist dabei, erkennt meinen Adapter auch sofort sobald ich ihn per LAN an meine Daddelkiste anschließe, eine Internetverbindung lässt sich mit dem blöden Ding aber nicht einrichten.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. August 2012)

Also in eine Steckdosenleiste sollte man die nicht unbedingt stecken ,das steht (bei meinen ) dabei!
Guck doch mal bei den Features und dem FAQ nach ob die das können!


----------



## dot (2. September 2012)

-Beide DLan Adapter einstecken (Der 2. muss in unter 1 Minute eingesteckt werden, nachdem der Erste eingesteckt worden ist)
- LAN-Kabel von PC in einen Adapter stecken
- Die TP-Software installieren
- TP-Software starten und in der Software schauen ob der zweite Adapter gefunden wird und wie hoch die Übertragungsrate ist

=> Wenn der zweite Adapter gefunden wird, dann liegt das Internetproblem nicht an der DLan Verbindung


----------

